# Fostering in Alberta



## abennion

Hello! DH and I are starting our journey to becoming foster parents here in Alberta, and I'm looking for women (or men) who have had experience with the Alberta Foster System - what was your journey like? What did you wish someone would have told you about becoming foster parents? 

Both hubby and I are fairly young (26) and looking into fostering single children for now between the ages of 2-8. We've currently put TTC on hold to start this process after three failed ART treatments.


----------



## abennion

Bump?


----------



## TTC First

We are foster parents in Ontario. The system may be slightly different however I believe there would be many similarities. If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## FosterMommy

How different are states?


----------

